# Deer Tracking Dog Service



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Boy o boy

My son shot a nice buck at 3:30pm today. Followed blood trail 300 yards until we needed to find our way out before dark. Tomorrow we have to return home and would like to find the deer. Called two dog tracking services, one to far, the other we found wants $400, is that the going rate?

Does anyone know someone who tracks in Zavala County near Crystal City?

Thanks!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

$400 to $500 is the going rate....I can get you Roy Hindes number if you want it but he's going to be at least $400......


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

$400 is the going rate. Here are a couple that do good work. Give them a call and see what you can work out. Good luck.

Roy Hindes mobile# 830-570-2220 home#830-277-1508
Robbie Hurt 830-965-3290
Robert Johnson 361-438-6875
Kevin Debose 830-965-2787


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I'm no big deer hunter, but that sounds ridicules. Go knock on some neighbor's doors to see if they have a dog that will trail or go to the local store and ask them who might help you and your son. Those "take your money guys" really make me angry!!!

If nothing else, start the track early am, the meat and horns should be fine.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I'm no big deer hunter, but that sounds ridicules. Go knock on some neighbor's doors to see if they have a dog that will trail or go to the local store and ask them who might help you and your son. Those "take your money guys" really make me angry!!!
> 
> If nothing else, start the track early am, the meat and horns should be fine.


It ain't as easy as you think. I had the good fortune to watch some tracking dogs work a couple of weeks ago. They are unbelievable. This buck had doubled back leaving no blood trail. No way we would have ever found that deer without the dogs.

With the money spent on south Texas deer leases and all that goes with it these days $400 is not too much in the grand scheme of things to find your trophy buck.....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

M16 said:


> $400 is the going rate. Here are a couple that do good work. Give them a call and see what you can work out. Good luck.
> 
> Roy Hindes mobile# 830-570-2220 home#830-277-1508
> Robbie Hurt 830-965-3290
> ...





Brete said:


> $400 to $500 is the going rate....I can get you Roy Hindes number if you want it but he's going to be at least $400......


You are both good guys, but $400, come on!!!

Just for principle against these scalpers, I'll get your son a good mount (from my barbershop wall) that he can claim for his own and let the buck he shot rot on the ground on principal of not letting someone take advantage of you.

Errr!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whatever you do don't give up. I would feel better finding the deer tomarrow even if the meat isn't any good. Don't know how cool it is over there but is is pretty warm down here. Meat prolly spoiled by tomarrow eve. Good luck and and post a follow up...

I personally would have not quit..Flagged the whole blood trail and then came out at dark. Regrouped got more equip, flashlights, more people, anything else you needed and went back in.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Brete said:


> It ain't as easy as you think. I had the good fortune to watch some tracking dogs work a couple of weeks ago. They are unbelievable. This buck had doubled back leaving no blood trail. No way we would have ever found that deer without the dogs.
> 
> With the money spent on south Texas deer leases and all that goes with it these days $400 is not too much *in the grand scheme of things* to find your trophy buck.....


I'm sure you are right, but that really sticks in my craw.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I suppose you could breed your own dogs for generations, train them on your nickle, travel all around South Texas in the middle of the night, invest in some tracking system so you can find your dogs, and do it all for free, but not everyone will do that.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Well evidently I am excluded from south Texas deer hunting. My pockets aren't deep enough.

I'll back out of this conversation. No hard feelings on my end. Please help dad with best solution. Drive on...


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> You are both good guys, but $400, come on!!!
> 
> Just for principle against these scalpers, I'll get your son a good mount (from my barbershop wall) that he can claim for his own and let the buck he shot rot on the ground on principal of not letting someone take advantage of you.
> 
> Errr!!!


Hmmm, I guess you never called a plumber on an emergency basis. Better yet call one that may be 100 or more miles away and see what the charge will be. Let me say that I know some of these guys personally and they are as decent and hard working as anybody I know. They sure as heck aren't scalpers. If you don't like the price don't use them. Simple as that. I happened to see Roy yesterday and he has 56 happy customers this year so far. They are worth every penny and here's a shocker for you. A good number of people even tip them $100 or so extra.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

There is a member here who has an ad in the classifieds for tracking deer, and some folks are able to get an untrained dog to find one. But for all the time, money, and effort you put in to getting a chance at that one buck, sometimes a little (or lot) more expense may be worth it.


----------



## chuck115 (Feb 18, 2009)

*deer tracking*

My brother robert johnson tracks wounded deer and is in kingsville, like stated before 400 is nothing if your trophy is recovered. lots of places won't trail blood more than a certain distance before they require you to pay for someones services. i've assisted on several trips and when you add what these guys spend to travel to your location, gps equipment and getting up and out at 9 or ten at night to track "your deer" 400 is chump change for busting thru the brush chasing a deer in the dark thats wounded.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

"My son shot a nice buck"

how big a deer we talking about?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> You are both good guys, but $400, come on!!!
> 
> Just for principle against these scalpers, I'll get your son a good mount (from my barbershop wall) that he can claim for his own and let the buck he shot rot on the ground on principal of not letting someone take advantage of you.
> 
> Errr!!!


How could this possibly be taking advantage of ANYONE? I know several and to call them Scalpers is a slap in their face, they are great people with great dogs ! These prices listed so far are Very fair,some charge by Quality of deer and inches of horn!


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> "My son shot a nice buck"
> 
> how big a deer we talking about?


lol, The claim is minimum 140.

I'm in contact with guy from Dilly, will find out something tomorrow.

Thank you all for your information and contacts. Hope to show some picks soon.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

Good luck on finding yours sons deer. We have used Robbie Hurt several times on finding deer that our clients shoot. No problems with him and has been 100% on finding wounded deer for us.


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

stxhunter23 said:


> Good luck on finding yours sons deer. We have used Robbie Hurt several times on finding deer that our clients shoot. No problems with him and has been 100% on finding wounded deer for us.


Thanks for that...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not going to say what a good rate would be. I do know that training and keeping a dog is a lot of work....and I said that to say this....

A good dog is worth it's weight in gold, a bad untrained dog is a lot worse than no dog.

We live in a free enterprize system (at least for now) and if a person has a service he/she can charge whatever the market will bare. I don't begrudge a person for trying to get paid for the skill and expertise. While I was a little surprised that the going rate was that high, I think to imply that they are taking advantage or are in some way of low character is inappropriate.

I do hope my shots are true as I know of a lot of ways I would rather spend the money.

Best of luck finding your deer.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

part of the responsibility of deer hunting and being it is a luxury sport, expect to pay for getting the job done when issues arise... no sense in wasting and not putting 100% into everything you do.

good luck


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> I'm no big deer hunter, but that sounds ridicules. Go knock on some neighbor's doors to see if they have a dog that will trail or go to the local store and ask them who might help you and your son. Those "take your money guys" really make me angry!!!
> 
> If nothing else, start the track early am, the meat and horns should be fine.


I'll tell you what, I run tracking dogs, and while my rates vary, it can get to $400. I have run tracks that covered 8 miles, with several bay/fights in that span, and it is work...but I'm not charging for my work. I have a lot of time, and money tied up in those dogs, and every time I turn them loose I know good and well that I may not get them back. With leg traps, snares, cyanide guns, trigger happy hunters (it's happened), and angry wounded deer my dogs face many dangers, and that is what you are paying me for, the risk my valuable dogs undertake to find your deer. If you don't want to pay a couple hundred to find one, fine, leave him for coyote bait and go see if you can shoot better next time. If you want to do all you can to ensure recovery of your deer, call one of us, and we will do all we can to help you.

To the OP, if you are in Central Texas, give me a call my name is Trey Hanover 979.255.6073, and I generally try to cut my rates when there is a kid involved. If you can't get me, my partner is Robert White 979.571.1131


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Good luck. I hope he finds his buck.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

RockinU said:


> I'll tell you what, I run tracking dogs, and while my rates vary, it can get to $400. I have run tracks that covered 8 miles, with several bay/fights in that span, and it is work...but I'm not charging for my work. *I have a lot of time, and money tied up in those dogs, and every time I turn them loose I know good and well that I may not get them back. With leg traps, snares, cyanide guns, trigger happy hunters (it's happened), and angry wounded deer my dogs face many dangers, and that is what you are paying me for, the risk my valuable dogs undertake to find your deer.* If you don't want to pay a couple hundred to find one, fine, leave him for coyote bait and go see if you can shoot better next time. If you want to do all you can to ensure recovery of your deer, call one of us, and we will do all we can to help you.
> 
> To the OP, if you are in Central Texas, give me a call my name is Trey Hanover 979.255.6073, and I generally try to cut my rates when there is a kid involved. If you can't get me, my partner is Robert White 979.571.1131


exactly... i'm robert johnson's other brother. he went out on thanksgiving day to track a deer for his friend's son and his lead dog got poked and is out for a little while. not only not having his lead dog out (which would cost him money), he has some big vet bills now. like someone said earlier, in the grand scheme of things, $400 isn't much considering the conditions and possible repercussions. once you hire a tracker and find this deer for your boy, he'll appreciate the time and the money that you spent on him.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good luck again and I hope to hear a good story after you get settled in at home. 

Just a question now as he is already out after that deer. How long do you think that meat will last after the deer expires? I know tempature plays a huge role but lets say at 65 degrees as it is around that here how long do you guys think?


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Good luck again and I hope to hear a good story after you get settled in at home.
> 
> Just a question now as he is already out after that deer. How long do you think that meat will last after the deer expires? I know tempature plays a huge role but lets say at 65 degrees as it is around that here how long do you guys think?


I wouldn't eat it at this point


----------



## OMB (May 22, 2006)

*Deer Dogs*

I personnaly had the chance to watch Trey and Robert's dogs track two separate deer back in Nov. in Glasscock Co. Unbelievable animals!! With the equipment used, training and caring for those dogs, $400.00 would be cheap for a deer of a lifetime!!

Oh, and Trey and Robert are pretty good hands too!!

Scott


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Good luck again and I hope to hear a good story after you get settled in at home.
> 
> Just a question now as he is already out after that deer. How long do you think that meat will last after the deer expires? I know tempature plays a huge role but lets say at 65 degrees as it is around that here how long do you guys think?


 Even if they find it alive I don't think I'd eat it. I've heard that stress, etc. really hurts the meat. I could be completely wrong.


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

*Trailing dogs*

My great grand son shot a brute the Saturday before Thanksgiving and we could not find it. I went and got my dog and took her out to let her find it, which she did. I do not know about any one else, but I do not like loosing any animal (much less a trophy size one. I have had my dog for over a year and a half and she has not let me down yet. She has trailed several deer and hogs and has found every one. It is not cheap to train and keep a dog like that, not to mention the concern there is every time you put one on a trail. I live in south east Texas and travel long ways to find deer but still try to keep the expense down. If I can help any one out there give a call 713-992-4530.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Any luck with the dogs??


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

RockinU said:


> I'll tell you what, I run tracking dogs, and while my rates vary, it can get to $400. I have run tracks that covered 8 miles, with several bay/fights in that span, and it is work...but I'm not charging for my work. I have a lot of time, and money tied up in those dogs, and every time I turn them loose I know good and well that I may not get them back. With leg traps, snares, cyanide guns, trigger happy hunters (it's happened), and angry wounded deer my dogs face many dangers, and that is what you are paying me for, the risk my valuable dogs undertake to find your deer. If you don't want to pay a couple hundred to find one, fine, leave him for coyote bait and go see if you can shoot better next time. If you want to do all you can to ensure recovery of your deer, call one of us, and we will do all we can to help you.
> 
> To the OP, if you are in Central Texas, give me a call my name is Trey Hanover 979.255.6073, and I generally try to cut my rates when there is a kid involved. If you can't get me, my partner is Robert White 979.571.1131


Just arrived home, it's been an incredible day. I wanted to thank everyone for your help and support.

We realize we owe these magnificent creatures the respect by making every effort to place the best shot and retrieve them ASAP if they are wounded.

I must say I have a new found respect for these trackers and their dogs and many thanks to my new friend Robbie Hurt and his companions Reckless and Pete, they are amazing and successfully found my sons deer today, it was a mature main frame 9 point that tip the scales at 175 lbs. Pretty good weight for a rutting buck.

As soon as I get some rest and figure out how to post pics I'll share them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear there was a happy ending, and look forward to the pictures.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

SilverKingHunter said:


> Just arrived home, it's been an incredible day. I wanted to thank everyone for your help and support.
> 
> We realize we owe these magnificent creatures the respect by making every effort to place the best shot and retrieve them ASAP if they are wounded.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## tommyswt (Sep 16, 2009)

i hunt in doss and their is a guy out of fredericksburg that will drive all the way to doss and track deer with his dog for $65, i know this seems too cheap but i think it is just a hobby and he enjoys getting out there and helping others out. One day a guy came by and helped me track a deer with his weimerainer and wouldnt let me give him a dime! i guess its a business to some and others just enjoy doing it


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you found him


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Good deal, I'm glad it worked out...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Glad you found him. Can't wait to see the pictures.

TH


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

The shot was hurried and low from a tall deer stand. The bullet went through the lower brisket and shattered the front right elbow completely disabling that leg. Therefore I'm very happy with the decision to enlist the tracker's help, in order to dispatch the deer as soon as possible. 

The evening prior to the dogs arrival we had tracked the blood approximately 400 yards before dark. In retrospect, we would've made things much worse on our own. You’d be surprised by how much time was spent on the phone with the tracker explaining the circumstance prior to him agreeing to come out. There seems to be a considerable amount of risk the handler has to consider and he was very apprehensive about taking on our case, especially, since he felt the deer possibly had non-threaten wounds. At the time we didn't realize the deer, in fact, wouldn't survive very long and would continue to suffer. 

Upon his arrival at the main gate my friend drew up a map in the dirt of the layout. He asked to drive some parts of the ranch, in order to stratigize the possible retrieval of his dogs, in the event it appeared the deer would be traveling out of the ranch.

Walking back up to the kennel we noticed the dogs for the first time, you instantly new they were working dogs and that there wasn’t much surface area around their head that wasn’t scared. We asked if that was from the brush? Much to our surprise the tracker stated, “mainly, they don’t like the ***** sneaking up at night eating their food.” I’m thinking “wow” I wouldn’t want to tangle hand to hand with a ****, much less these dogs. 

Once he made the decision to let the dog out, it seemed there was no turning back. All the while, the dogs knew what was about to happen. They began to tremble and cry uncontrollable quite, they were in need of their fix and it seemed they weren't alone. Once the dog was out, he changed his mode to "all business" quietly sniffing the ground with confidence. We followed intently behind wondering how it would all end. The tracker soon realized we were getting too far from the truck (400 yards). 
At this time we still had no idea of condition of the deer and there were still concerns the dog could follow the deer into the next county, therefore the Tracker decided to send me to retrieve his truck in the event he would need to intercept his dog or at least attempt to. He asked me to circle around toward the direction of travel and hold up on top of a sendero and wait for the next phone call. No sooner than I turned the engine off the dog begins to bark, "He had jumped the deer". On queue everyone signals me to bring the truck down. Things begin to happen rapidly, I jump out of the truck, the tracker and land owner jump in, my son and I drop the tail gate and hold on to the rails atop of the kennel. Before you know it we are flying down the ranch road, my son stating, “you don’t want to fall off”, I’m thinking that’s what I should’ve said first, I guess I was overwhelmed. I believe the tracker still remained very concerned about his best dog “Reckless” and wants to especially stay on top of them. Especially, since my friend had informed him that one of the ranchers nearby shoots dogs that enter his place and we had seen a dead coyote in a snare across the county road from his ranch. He stated many times, “once the dog is on a deer it’s very difficult to pull him off”, and “he could be three ranches over in a blink”. 

It was no time the dog traveled more than a thousand yards. We reached the northwest corner of the ranch and stopped so he could check his GPS tracker and listen for the dog’s bark. At that point, the sound of the dog doesn’t seem to be fading away. Nevertheless, at the order of the tracker we jumped in the truck heading south approximately five hundred yards. All the while the two remaining dogs in the kennel are about to melt and are nudging my legs with their nose as an attempt to say, “let me the &#@! out of here”, as my son and I are standing near them on the bed of the truck. Once we are stopped the tracker pulls his GPS out and we see the dog traveling in a circle, “he has the deer bayed”, the smiling tracker states. His tone began to change from that of “concern” to confidence and more excitement. 

For the first time I’m beginning to realize the deer is badly injuried. The tracker thinking of what to do next decides to cut Pete out of the kennel. Struggling to collar the radio on Pete and keep the last dog in the kennel, I notice the remaining dog was beside himself, he seemed he want to crawl out of himself.

The same thing happens with Pete once he’s off the truck, he calms down, stands, listen’s for Reckless’ bark as if he was honing in on his “internal” Global Positioning System and then after a while takes off towards the sound of the roar. We all watched the GPS as the shape of a dog with the name “Pete” V-line’s towards the dog symbol with the name “Reckless” on the display of the GPS. It was a mix of working dog and modern technology at its finest. 

“Let’s go”, say’s the Tracker, we jump and race on, only to slow down to head east toward where the Tracker thinks they are traveling, the truck stops 300 yards from the intersection. We exit the truck, listen and watch for a few minutes. All of a sudden the buck shoots across the sendero less than 50 yards away from us with the dogs directly behind him. We held up several minutes, until it seemed the dogs were over him.

In the end, Reckless and Pete trapped the buck in the tank that was holding water and he was soon dispersed. I’ve always heard animals going to water when injured. In fact, the tracker stated that he had traveled four miles the previous night chasing and pinning a buck in a tank.

After seeing several nice younger bucks and making difficult decisions to pass on other mature bucks we realized we were in the ninth inning of the hunt when this buck stepped out. Although, my friend was giving high fives after he saw the deer buckle, skip and stumble, my son didn’t feel as confident and within several hours after not finding the deer the emotions began to rapidly tumble to the other extreme. It was a long night, listening to him say, “I never should’ve shot”. He was in an ackward position and was told several times to hurry the shot. Before we all settled in bed, we had blamed ourselves and each other.

The following morning after our late night return my friend put it best when he stated that this hunt was one of his best, as he stated, “it had it all.” 

We wanted to make sure everyone understands that we have a tremendous respect for these animals and realize we are morally obligated to make a clean harvest. Unfortunately, it doesn’t always work that way. 

Thanks again to all for helping and for sharing this hunt with us. I’m hoping to have some pictures posted today. We are quit happy to have found him.


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Didn't realize how easy it is to attach photo.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow great story congrats on getting the buck!


----------



## super-Fish-ial (Apr 3, 2006)

*Robbie Hurt*

I give another thumbs up to Robbie Hurt.

I had a friend use him last year and it was very impressive. Robbie's first question was where was the deer hit and what kind of tissue (if any) was on the ground - apparently this makes a difference which dog he uses. Also, in my friends situation with Robbie, the dog took off and Robbie was following the dog using his handheld GPS unit. After a few minutes, he looks at my friend and says "the dog found the deer and he is dead". My friend asks "how do you know?" Robbie points to his GPS and says "because the dog has stopped moving and he is not barking" sure enough, three minutes later they get to the dog and he is sitting next to a mequite tree with a dead deer underneath it.

Glad you found the deer.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Great story and glad you found the deer. They usually won't bother to chase a deer that is shot in the neck. Roy loves to find a big piece of legbone as one shot in the leg is good as caught. Same with a gutshot deer. The smell left by a gutshot deer is easy for a dog to track.


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Heck of a story and I'm very glad you recovered the buck. Green to you for doing what was right and being persistent in it.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Great story and excellent job on bringin the dogs in.......congrats on the deer too!........green to ya.....


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*Scalper?*

I am one of the scalpers. Sorry I did not chime in earlier but I was busy helping out people who needed deer dog services over the Christmas holidays. Does that sound like I am taking advantage of anyone?

I am glad you found your son's deer and especially glad that you got to see some of the best deer dogs in the state work. I know what you mean by having a new found respect for what we do. Most people have never witnessed a good blood dog work so they do not understand. I would like to think that we are all pretty good guys just trying to make a living and work our dogs. We understand that the price may sound high at times but I think if you use us just once, you too will respect what we do and appreciate the cost.

The hardest thing for most people to understand is this: just about any dog worth a **** can find a dead deer laying at the end of a blood trail but it takes an exceptional dog to figure out the track when the blood quits, people have walked all over it, it is 24 hours old, the track is washed out and/or the deer is alive at the end of the track. Put the average dog on a deer that is wounded, alive and ****** off and lets see what happens.

Our dogs are well trained, exceptional animals. If you don't believe it then why are there not more people that hire out to find wounded deer for the public. Most of those that try, eventually give up or get bad reputations b/c running deer for the public is hard. You cannot control the variables like you can running deer for yourself or your buddies.

That is my rant. I hope you never need a good blood dog's services, but if you do, I think you will be impressed not only by the animals doing the work but also by the dog handler who brings them to you.


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

Great story. Sounds like you had a first rate set of dogs with a first rate handler. I don't think there is any way I would have turned loose without someone talking to the neighbors, but I'm glad it worked out as good as it did, and I'm glad you got to see the "behind the scenes look"


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Great story, glad you found your son's deer.!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

REALLY good read, way to follow thru!!


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

RockinU said:


> Great story. Sounds like you had a first rate set of dogs with a first rate handler. I don't think there is any way I would have turned loose without someone talking to the neighbors, but I'm glad it worked out as good as it did, and I'm glad you got to see the "behind the scenes look"


Rockin, thanks bro...

I have a tremendous respect for Mr. Hurt, he was very professional, a great person and genuinely wanted to help. Actually, I wish I could've given more money for his efforts.

Also, the landowner made calls to the neighbor and Mr. Hurt called the Game Warden in the area to explain the situation. Fortunately, the deer never came close to leaving the ranch, a reflection of the quality and training of the dogs.


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Goags said:


> REALLY good read, way to follow thru!!


Thanks again everyone...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Good job on finding the deer! Congrats on the nice buck.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

What a great story and ending. I lost the biggest buck I've ever seen on our ranch last season and it still makes me sick. Wish I had known about deer dogs back then.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

I live in Floresville, southeast of San Antone. I track blood with Lacy dogs. I will travel anywhere in south Texas.
I charge $150 to show up and $150 if I recover your game.
Pat, 210-862-9564


----------

